# Kissing your kids?



## faolan5109

Now I just a video about people kissing your kids on the mouth. or your kids kissing you on the mouth. How does everyone feel about this?

Me personally, I think its totally fine. We are a very lovey family in my home. Lots of hugs and kisses and cuddles. My son wont go a morning with out cuddles from me or the OH milk and cartoons. He loves to give kisses and hugs. He kisses me on the mouth and its nothing sexual.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn kisses me on the mouth. Well, he kind of eats/licks my mouth.

It is most certainly not sexual though, haha.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna kisses me on the mouth all the time and visa versa. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Natasha2605

Tbh whoever said it's sexual needs their heads examining cause quite clearly THEY are the one with the problem!

Summer loves both giving and recieving kisses. There's nothing better than her running over, kissing me randomly then running away again!


----------



## vaniilla

we don't do mouth kisses but we get and give kisses on the cheeks all the time, that's so odd that someone would even think about it that way :wacko:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I kiss Lyla all the time, she doesn't kiss back but she is only 7 months. 
I tend to kiss her on the cheeks but that is because she is very dribbley lol! 
I don't think it is sexual at all, its just mother/father & child love and completely different to kissing a partner x


----------



## amygwen

I love kisses on the mouth. Not open though, not in any way sexual.

I am very lovey and my family is very affectionate. We hug and kiss (on the cheek) when we say bye or when we see each other... everytime Kenneth and I go to bed I always say "Go kiss nanna and grandad" and he'll give them a kiss. I love it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I kiss Quintin on the mouth :)


----------



## unconditional

i kiss Tiara probably 2934723586283560 times a day haha.. and yes on the mouth as well as anywhere else i want to at that moment :shrug:
in NO way is it sexual... honestly if someone were to think it was.. i'd probably laugh at them, they would be the ones with the problem.. IMHO..


----------



## Melibu90

I kiss cameron on the mouth at times hes not really grasped it so wil just stick his tounge whoever says it is sexual is the one thinking it, i change his nappy thats not sexual we will go in the bath its not sexual when people think like that its disgusting personally thats where problems lie


----------



## 17thy

Emerald kisses us on the mouth all the time! It's completely natural and she is just showing her love and affection that way. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## LittleBoo

I kiss Cas and Jack constantly, snotty nose/dribbly mouth and all. It's one of the best parts to my day! 'specially when Cas does his big slobbering omnom licky face :) hehe he's on me at the moment, cooing away like a little pigeon :)


----------



## smatheson

Nathan gives kisses all the time on the mouth and we give him kisses right back on the mouth. He has his mouth wide open too lol but he is a baby its definately not sexual:wacko:


----------



## LauraBee

This is usually what our kisses look like -



I'd settle for a peck but she wants to eat my face.

Until the past month, she'd give me her cheek if I went into kiss her. Now she opens her mouth and lunges at people's lips.


----------



## Ryders_Mommie

I don't do the whole mouth kisses thing. I have a 9 month old, but we do nose, cheek, and forehead kisses.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I kiss my baby on the mouth! Im glad Im not the only one either. When I opened this thread I thought I was going to be the only one!


----------



## Crumbsx

I kiss my daughter on the mouth  I personally don't see anything wrong with it. I used to kiss both my parents on the mouth as a child and they would kiss me back, I don't understand why people would see it as being sexual. IMO I just see it as showing the bond between mother and child/father and child and showing affection. There's nothing wrong in it.

Do the people who have deemed it wrong and sexual have children? I'd assume they don't, that's why they lack so much knowledge in this.


----------



## charbaby

My kids always kiss me and family members on the lips, and they always will. 
I agree with Natasha that whoever thought of it like that has a problem
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

I kiss Michael on the mouth, lips, head, ears, neck and he eats or kisses me depending on the mood I do it in an affectionate motherly way and would never think any different anyone else who does well it's them that's worrying :wacko:


----------



## nicki01

i kiss charlie on the mouth, she has learnt to give me kisses now and attaches herself to my cheek, mouth, nose! anywhere she lands actually open mouthed! dribble and snot the lot! I love it! she goes ahhhhhhhh as she doing it! i love baby kisses!


----------



## sarah0108

We kids our kids on the mouth, and they'll come and kiss us.
They will give our family kisses.

Nothing wrong with it IMO


----------



## sarah0108

Ryders_Mommie said:


> I don't do the whole mouth kisses thing. I have a 9 month old, but we do nose, cheek, and forehead kisses.

Why?


----------



## JessicaAnne

I love a big fat slobbery kiss off Evie, she'd find it weird if I turned my cheek towards her I reckon! 

In my eyes, if a person thinks its sexual then they need help... Or shooting whichever.

(sorry I don't post in teen parenting, I think it's time I started though :haha:)


----------



## emyandpotato

I remember kissing my mum on the mouth when I was very small and told it wasn't appropriate and it was never done in our house and I find it weird when I see older kids/adults kissing family on the mouth. I kiss LO on the mouth though, but probably won't when he's older though I don't find anything wrong with it, it's just me.


----------



## rainbows_x

I kiss Ava on the mouth & lips. She blows kisses and runs at me sometimes and does an overdramatic kiss noise as she kisses lol.


----------



## x__amour

Tori loves to give kisses! I could never find it sexual!


----------



## rainbows_x

sarah0108 said:


> *We kids our kids* on the mouth, and they'll come and kiss us.
> They will give our family kisses.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it IMO

Sarah...Get it right :lol:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Baby kisses are wayy different than adult kisses. As their parent it's just totally different even to that of good bye kisses from cousins or even between siblings. I used to absolutely hate slobbery kisses of my sister but when it comes to syri hey I'll wipe her nose with my bare hand lol. Wouldn't do that for anyone else either. 

Syri is actually quite the opportunist when she gives kisses. If you've just eaten or drank something she likes, she makes sure to check for any bit that may have been left behind lol 

But anyway, I can't imagine not giving her a million kisses a day =P tho I can say I'm not a fan of the runny nose kisses xD by the logic of giving our children kisses being sexual, I can't imagine what that person must think of breast feeding.


----------



## sarah0108

rainbows_x said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> *We kids our kids* on the mouth, and they'll come and kiss us.
> They will give our family kisses.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it IMO
> 
> Sarah...Get it right :lol:Click to expand...

I meant Kiss :rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

I always give Oliver kisses :D

I would probably find it a bit weird if my friends kissed him on the lips though :shrug:


----------



## youngmummy94

I kiss Tyler on the mouth :)


----------



## 112110

lauram_92 said:


> I always give Oliver kisses :D
> 
> *I would probably find it a bit weird if my friends kissed him on the lips though* :shrug:

I agree with this. 
My friends/oh/oh'sfamily/fob/fob's family will kiss him on the cheek/forehead but I may be a little weird if they kissed him on the mouth, mainly for friends though.

I kiss Brayden on the lips, forehead, cheek, arms, feet, legs, belly, back, ears, nose and hands/fingers. I have never in my life thought of ANY of those places to be 'wrong' or 'sexual'. He loves my kisses, he will sometimes put his tongue out when I go for the mouth. Anyone who thinks that kissing your child on the lips is sexual is the most ignorant person ever.


----------



## AriannasMama

I have two friends who have kissed Arianna on the lips :shrug: They are both like sisters to me so I don't make a big deal about it & Arianna is usually the one who goes straight to their mouth anyways :haha:


----------



## 112110

I meant like friends who aren't around LO often. I have a bestfriend who babysits and everything, I wouldn't mind her. I also have a few friends who only come around every once in a while, if they did it I'd be a little sketched out. IYKWIM. :dohh:


----------



## missZOEEx

I kiss Isaac on the lips and find it perfectly normal to, But OH refuses - he'll kiss forehead and cheek though. OH & I come from VERY different families. My family is extremely affectionate whereas his don't hug/kiss/say "i love you". 

That being said - I have no issues with kissing your kids on the lips, but how am I supposed to teach Isaac that some people he CAN kiss on the lips (the majority of MY family) & some are uncomfortable with it... (OH's Family?)

x


----------



## rainbowbaby2

My lil.man walk up puts both hands on your cheeks and gives a big kiss on the mouth and goes " mwah" its just how hes always done it but he doea kiss on the cheek sometimes he does it to his daddy to i dont see anything wrong with it  i think ita cute


----------



## AriannasMama

112110 said:


> I meant like friends who aren't around LO often. I have a bestfriend who babysits and everything, I wouldn't mind her. I also have a few friends who only come around every once in a while, if they did it I'd be a little sketched out. IYKWIM. :dohh:

Oh, ok I see what you mean, haha. Yeah Arianna's best friend...she kisses her mom, and she even gave her dad a kiss once, she used to be afraid of him because of his beard, haha. His kiss was on the cheek though.

...

that sentence made no sense, but yeah. Hope you understood :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

jaymee always gives me a Kiss on the lips before bed and A BIG hug I dont see this as an issue


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't kiss my LO on the lips, infact I don't even kiss or hug her tbh. I show no affection what so ever towards her incase someone classes it as being 'sexual' ... 
:dohh:
I would never associate someone (that they know well) kissing a LO on the lips as sexual - especially not their parents...


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie gives me kisses all the time and I kiss her on the mouth. I do draw the line if she tries to stick her tongue in my mouth, not because it's sexual but just because I don't like it. If she does I'll just start tickling her or something. Her grandmama (my mom) is a bit of a diva though and has started Edie on cheek to cheek air kisses :haha: it's the cutest thing.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn kisses with her mouth open.
Gracelynn and I are always exchanging kisses. 
I dont think its sexual at all or find it sexual. People are so ignorant anymore when it comes to things like this.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My daughter kisses me on the mouth, and I kiss my son on the mouth. It's not sexual at all! They're my children!


----------



## lauram_92

AriannasMama said:


> I have two friends who have kissed Arianna on the lips :shrug: They are both like sisters to me so I don't make a big deal about it & Arianna is usually the one who goes straight to their mouth anyways :haha:

I have friends who were REALLY close to me, but since I've had Oliver I rarely see them and I would find it weird if they kissed him on the lips - because they don't know him. His Granny (my Mum) will kiss him on the lips and I have no problem with it.


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't like other people trying to kiss her on the lips. I feel it's just for me and FOB to do. If FOB's mum or my sister did it I wouldn't like it. I feel it's a special bond just for us. I don't mind them kissing her on the cheek though.


----------



## cammy

we dont but thats not for any particular reason. We definitely dont let anyone else, and if they do or try we let them know that we dont like it.


----------



## sarah0108

KaceysMummy said:


> *I don't kiss my LO on the lips, infact I don't even kiss or hug her tbh. I show no affection what so ever towards her incase someone classes it as being 'sexual' ... *
> :dohh:
> I would never associate someone (that they know well) kissing a LO on the lips as sexual - especially not their parents...

:wacko: why not? If someone ever even thought me constantly kissing and hugging my kids as sexual id tell them where to go!

I couldn't imagine not doing it, they give the best cuddles :haha:

i have one friend that kisses them and im fine with it, our family do it to, again its fine with me. Its not like iforce them to do it. Xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't get this.. annie gives me lots of kisses.. she even says..

"mummm.. kisssssssssss? MUM MUM MUM!!!!" lool.. 

i don't see anything weird about it at all :wacko: she's quite an affectionate child.. she loves cuddles and kisses..


----------



## Lauraxamy

I kiss both my kids on the lips, not everytime but sometimes. Laila kisses me on the lips too and always asks for a 'tiss' :haha:
I think it's more of a concern when people don't show their kids affection or when people think it is sexual to do so..


----------



## sarah0108

Your avatar is gorgeous laura!


----------



## Harli

I kiss both my girls.

I find when they are babies, I do more top of the head kissing, then when they get older in the toddler stage we kiss more on the mouth.


----------



## mum2beagain

I kiss my children on the lips as well as all of my nieces and nephews too I don't really see the diff between cheek or lips it's still a kiss


----------



## KaceysMummy

sarah0108 said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> *I don't kiss my LO on the lips, infact I don't even kiss or hug her tbh. I show no affection what so ever towards her incase someone classes it as being 'sexual' ... *
> :dohh:
> I would never associate someone (that they know well) kissing a LO on the lips as sexual - especially not their parents...
> 
> :wacko: why not? If someone ever even thought me constantly kissing and hugging my kids as sexual id tell them where to go!
> 
> I couldn't imagine not doing it, they give the best cuddles :haha:
> 
> i have one friend that kisses them and im fine with it, our family do it to, again its fine with me. Its not like iforce them to do it. XxClick to expand...

I do really, all the time - I was just being sarcastic...
I don't understand how anyone could even begin to think that kissing their own child on the lips could been seen as sexual :wacko: :wacko: xx


----------



## sarah0108

Oh :rofl i was like wahhhh 

And same, its weird that people would even have that thought in the first place..they are kids! X


----------



## KaceysMummy

^ exactly... 
there is *nothing* wrong with kissing them, on the lips. xx


----------



## sg0720

i dont see anything wrong with kisses on the mouth. my OH personally would rather not have my son kiss him on the lips bt that is okay


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Our kisses go from normal kisses to lyla trying to eat me....
 



Attached Files:







P1050630.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tasha41

I kiss LO on the lips, cheek, forehead, like 10000 times per day :) Until she learned to close her mouth haha it was only cheeks and stuff, because I reallyyyy did not want to eat baby drool


----------



## Lilys mummy

I'm always giving my girls kisses and cuddles :) When i take lily to nursery, i always kiss her on the lips and so do other parents with their kids! I don't see anything wrong with it at all !


----------



## MrsEngland

I kiss Delilah on the mouth and more often than not she decides to get her tongue involved and lick my face haha! But its never anything sexual dunno why anyone would see it that way, shes my daughter lol!


----------



## princess_vix

ermm lol who doesnt kiss their child on the mouth? 

It's totes norm!


----------



## PinkyPonk

I kiss my babies and they kiss me on the mouth!
i also kiss her head cheeks forehead nosey and feetsies! :D


----------



## faolan5109

See thank you ladies!


----------



## annawrigley

I'm so confused right now lol, why would you not? When Noah was younger I didn't so much cos he was soooo slobbery all the time, he still is but not so bad. I kiss him every day and before bed ask for a kiss and he puckers up and gives me one, its the cutest thing ever and I couldn't imagine finding it weird. I think its so sad that anyone would find it weird to kiss their own child. :wacko:



lauram_92 said:


> I always give Oliver kisses :D
> 
> *I would probably find it a bit weird if my friends kissed him on the lips though *

Noah kisses my best friend, it's really cute, he loves her. She's seen him regularly since he was 6 months old though so he knows her well, I would find it a bit strange if it was someone he didn't really know. He kisses me, her, FOB, FOB's mum, and my dad on the lips and I think that's it :shrug: That's everyone he's close to really


----------



## kittycat18

I love slobbery kisses with my little baba :flow:


----------



## Tanara

_I do kiss my kids on the mouths occasionally but I worry so much about germs and things that I don't do it allot ( mainly like when were leaving them with a babysitter/family member or when we put them to bed ) I prefer to kiss them on the cheeks, or belly, or arms. 

Between me and OH we probably kiss the kids a million times a day lol. _


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG0025.jpg
this is how shiah kisses.

i love shibear kisses. and i dont really care if people think its sexual. obviously thoes people dont have children. or they SHOUlDNT have children.


----------



## airbear

omnomnom baby kisses my favorite! I kiss Elsie everywhere all the time! The tip top of her head all the way down to her toes! Kisses on her head, face, cheeks, lips, ears, nose, chin, neck, arms, hands, belly, legs, knees, toes. I cover her in kisses like they're going out of style!


----------



## bbyno1

Why does everything get soo looked into sometimes:dohh:
Kissing on lips,bathing with daddy etc honestly?!


----------



## hot tea

Ramsay still baths with his dad... OH NO???


----------



## bbyno1

So does Aliyah. Shock horror


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie kisses me on the mouth, as well as OH DSD granny grandad and gercaunty and uncles, she also kisses and cuddles iggle piggle al her teddys and dolls, she alo likes to kiss her reflection in the mirror. We love kisses and cuddles so does hollie if she ddnt want to give them then we wont force her to do so, infact she refuses to kiss OH if he has stubble, she always fes hs face first. Hollie nd i also stil have baths together. She ad a bath with her 4 year old aunty the other day too. Tut tut.


----------

